# Southern LA



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

Does any body ride in south east La


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

headc1 is from deridder ............


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good looking bike you got there in your avatar.
we're riding in forest mississippi at rocks bottom labor day.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I would ride with you, but I would just end up having to pull you out of the holes the whole time! Just kidding brother!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am from Houma. We ride anywhere we can find a place.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

im from houma to we got some personal stuff behind our house no big areas of mud just a little swamp


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea I'm about 3 hrs from but I would like to go ride Pat's ATV Ranch by Lafayette sometime.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That is only 2 1/2 hours away from me. I would like to go and check them out one day. Let me know when you are planning to go and maybe we can meet you up there.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

id like to go to that would be pretty cool


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Were in Mandeville too. We ride about every weekend just taking off on the power lines and heading to lacombe/slidell/36.. been doing this our whole lives. And about once a month the group take a trip to one of the parks.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in Loranger just north of Hammond as the crow flies. There is a park close to me but it's almost all trail with only a few mud holes but it is 2700 acres. I'm 35 min from Mandeville and I used to live there on St Ann Drive.


----------

